# Technical help needed please...!



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sure there used to be a Technical section on here... Can't find it tho? Anyhoo...
My new computer was faulty so I had to get it exchanged. On my new one I can't log into this site (OH NO!!) and I get a message saying to check my cookies. They're set to medium, but I'm not very technically minded so I'm not sure if there's something else I need to do to them?
Can anyone help me please?
Thank you, Twobumps
(typing verrry slooowwly on my phone!)


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh dear! Wish that I could help, but I'm not technically minded either   or at least not with computers


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry I only know about the cookies you eat! Maybe they would help give you sustinence whilst you figure it out though?! Hope someone can be of more help! X


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Just bumping my question up!
We're having 3D scans today & I really want to be able to post a pic of each LO but I can't do it from my phone. 
Please help... someone... anyone?


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I think ..... that they should be under one of the headings at the top of your screen (assuming you have windows). Try youtube - there will be something on there!!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Tools - internet options - privacy - enable all cookies - apply/ok. Try that.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Welshginge. I've tried your suggestion but it's made no difference. I really can't understand it?! All my other usual sites work fine. I've been thru all the help sections on Windows (it's Windows 7, if that makes any difference?) & tried all their suggestions too, tried restarting it after making the changes but all to no avail. Grr, technology's great when it works for you but when it doesn't......!?!
I'm sure it's something really easy to fix too, it's just knowing what that is!!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,


Try installing google chrome (free installation download on google.co.uk homepage). I am using it with new laptop and windows seven and it works fine. I much prefer it as an internet browser than internet explorer anyway.... give it a go.


Rach x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Rach, I'll give Google Chrome a try! I've been using Maz's laptop in the meantime so she'll be pleased when I've got mine sorted


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've got a different technical question!!

We're trying to change the photo on our profile, but whenever we try and select a new one, and press "change profile" it takes ages, then the page goes blank. At the bottom it says "done", but when we go back to our profile there's either no picture there at all, or the old one.
The only photo it lets us upload is the current one.
I hate computers.
Help!!!!

Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know before they updated the site the photo had to be smaller than a certain size. I haven't had a problem since they updated site. Do you have a re-size option on your computer? Gina is better with this issue!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi lisa i had same problem you need to make an avater which just means it shrinks the photo to a size that the forum recognises just type in create avatar in to search engine and use one of the sites to re size your pic of choice, hope this helps.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Rachel - we tried resizing but it didn't help   

Steph - i'll try what you said.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've done it!!! Yippee!!! Thanks Steph - we've been trying to change it for ages   

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Glad it helped just to let you know we cant see a pic on your profile


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh!   I can see a photo next to my post. Where's it gone!!!!!!!!!
Aagghh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Right, i've tried it a different way. Please tell me you can see the photo now?!! x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I can see a VERY gorgeous photo... well done! x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yippee!!! It's worked! Photo was from last week, when we were on holiday (in the rain) in Wales. Isaac loves being in his sling - think he just likes being carried around, lazy little monkey   

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

well done got there in the end, beautiful pic.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help! x

ps. Steph - Shay's so cute!


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Gorgous pic Lisa!

El.  xx


----------

